# Prozentrechnung



## bomberpilotmp3 (10. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich bastel gerade ein Shopsystem. Habe es auch fertig. Nun rechne ich mit PHP meine Einkaufsware aus. Nun brauch ich von euch Hilfe.

Es geht darum, das ich meinen Kunden die Mehrwertsteuer von einem Preis errechnen lassen möchte. Nun weiss ich allerdings nicht wie.

Zb.

```
<?
$summe = $preisa + $preisb;
$maerchensteuer = $summe ;
?>
```

Wer kann mir sagen, wie ich aus $summe die Mehrwertsteuer (19%) errechnen kann?

Danke


----------



## Gumbo (10. September 2007)

Wie würdest du das denn mit einem Taschenrechner ausrechnen?


----------



## Freak (10. September 2007)

```
$mehrwertsteuer = 19; //Mehrwertsteuer in Prozent
$summe = $preisa + $preisb; //Der Preis (netto)

$steuer = $summe/100*$mehrwertsteuer; //Der Wert der Mehrwertsteuer
$gesamtpreis = $summe + $steuer; //Der Preis zzgl. Mehrwertsteuer (brutto)
```

z.B.:
200€ : 100 = 2€
2€ * 19 = 38€
200€ + 38€ = 238€
Also:
200€ Netto
238€ Brutto

Mathe 5. Klasse 

http://www.brinkmann-du.de/mathe/fos/wieder03_01.htm


----------



## bomberpilotmp3 (10. September 2007)

Mensch, richtig! Danke! Ich dache durch % =)

Danke, eigendlich ganz einfahce Mathematik  danke!


----------



## rcsoft (10. September 2007)

bomberpilotmp3 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bastel gerade ein Shopsystem. Habe es auch fertig. Nun rechne ich mit PHP meine Einkaufsware aus. Nun brauch ich von euch Hilfe.
> 
> ...



Wenn in $preisa und $preisb die Mehrwertsteuer von 19% schon enthalten ist,
berechnet man die in der Summe enthaltene MwSt. so:

$maerchensteuer= $summe*(19/119)

Beispiel: $summe= 119,00 €, $maerchensteuer= 19,00 €


----------



## seyfo (26. November 2010)

Freak hat gesagt.:


> ```
> $mehrwertsteuer = 19; //Mehrwertsteuer in Prozent
> $summe = $preisa + $preisb; //Der Preis (netto)
> 
> ...


 
ne dass wären 200€ brutto und 162€ netto aber auch egal...


----------

